# ***fixed link     No worries about equipment weight



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2015)

*at 0 gravity
*
iss045e075825

Sorry I can't get the link to work now.  I'm on my phone so will have to try later from laptop.  Will update when fixed.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2015)

fixed


----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2015)

Holy lenses! Still, I imagine motion blur might be an issue if both camera and photographer are just floating around


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2015)

limr said:


> Holy lenses! Still, I imagine motion blur might be an issue if both camera and photographer are just floating around



Yes but imagine being able to hand hold those super heavy lenses with no tired shoulders after?  I went onto their Flickr page looking at their pics and there are a few that are pretty cool like the ones with the lights.


----------

